# Looking for small broken pieces of slate



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone work home renos or know where I can find it for free or super cheap? 

Want to try my hand at making some small java moss flat stones and test my drilling skills on slate. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Contact a roofing company that removes slate roofs, or a tile outlet store like ceramic tile world on Bermondessey for broken scraps.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks mate.


----------

